# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen: Leontien

## Leontien

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben dus Leontien. De meeste leden kennen me al van mijn welkomsbericht met de vraag of je kan vinden wat je zoekt. Ook verstuur ik twee keer in de maand de nieuwsbrief van MediCity.

Ik werk sinds 2005 bij MediCity. MediCity bestond toen al en ik startte met 500 leden. Dat is nu dus inmiddels enorm gegroeid mede dankzij de moderators die me erbij helpen om MediCity een fijn forum te maken. Ze zullen zich ook allemaal voorstellen.

Voordat ik bij MediCity kwam werkte ik als groepsleidster met dove jongens in de leeftijd van 12-18 jaar. Daarvoor heb ik de SPH gestudeerd in Groningen. Ik heb dus altijd wel iets gehad met in de zorg werken, vandaar dat MediCity wel is weggelegd voor mij. 

Ik ben echter geen professional en de antwoorden hier op het forum zullen altijd uit eigen ervaring zijn of opgezochte informatie op het internet. Wel kun je bij mij dus terecht voor vragen omtrent het forum. Vragen over ziektes, aandoeningen, lichamelijke- en geestelijke klachten verwijs ik door naar berichten of artikelen op het forum.

Ik wens jullie allen naast de lichamelijk- en/of geestelijke klachten of vragen een fijne tijd op MediCity. 

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Leontien,

Ik lees nu dit bericht pas. Je ziet, ik ben niet zo handig met de computer.
Maar leuk om het te lezen. 
Ik heb ook altijd in de zorg gewerkt (bejaardenverzorging). Ik geef nu schilderles aan bejaarden en kan daar mijn ei ook goed in kwijt.
Ik vind het een hele leuke site. Mijn complimenten.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## rainbow

Hallo nieuw hier, gezondheid is belangrijk vind ik (-:

----------


## Wided

Hallo,
Vier jaar geleden geopereerd van een goedaaridge tumor aan de hypofyse. Daardoor functioneert mijn hypofyse niet meer en moet ik hiervoor medicaties nemen (cortisol, groeihormonen, schildkier, bijnieren enz). De bijwerkingen van die medicatie-cocktails waren niet min: vochtophouding, gewichtstoename, depressie,enz...Bovendien kreeg ik vorige jaar een vervett lever. Niet zeker of het aan de medicaties lag of gewoon aan mijn eetgewoonte (hoewel ik geen vet-eter ben). Na een streng dieet ben ik afgevallen van 72kg naar ongeveer 58kg. Er zou ideaal nog zo'n 5kg eraf moeten, maar het lukt me gwoon niet. Dus, alle tips zijn welkom ! :Smile:  Hopelijk kan ik met lotgenoten in contact komen die hun ervaring kunnen delen over hun leven na een macro-adenoom aan de hypofyse. Het is niet alleen een fysische, maar ook een mentalen strijd. Sedert mijn operatie ben ik enorm wisselvallig en emotioneel geworden.

----------

